# dhcp timeout probleem met init script.

## wouzer

Hallo,

Ik heb een raar probleem met mijn rt73-usb wireless adapter.

Met het initscript krijg ik een timeout op dhcp.

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "my_essid"

 *     in managed mode on channel 1 (WEP enabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

Als ik de boel handmatig configureer, werkt het perfect:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid my_essid

iwconfig wlan0 key my_key

dhcpcd wlan0

```

mijn /etc/conf.d/net ziet er als volgt uit:

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0=( "my_essid" )

key_kleinbureau="s:my_key"

preferred_aps=( "my_essid" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

```

Heeft iemand een idee hoe dit komt?

alvast bedankt.

----------

## koenderoo

key_kleinbureau zou volgens mij key_wlan0 moeten zijn in conf.d/net

----------

## wouzer

Hey Koen,

Dank voor je suggestie. Ik heb het geprobeerd, maar helaas is het voor mij niet de oplossing.

Ik heb ook geprobeerd een andere dhcp client te installeren, ook zonder succes. Het lastige is dat ik met drie Gentoo machines zit die allemaal op een verschillende manier geconfigureerd zijn om verbinding te maken met wireless. De enige manier waarop ik het op deze machine (een oude laptop) voor elkaar krijg is met iwconfig, handmatig. Omdat het initscript niet gestart is, kunnen andere netafhankelijke scripts ook niet starten.

Heeft iemand wellicht nog andere ideeen? Ik zit behoorlijk omhoog met dit probleem.

----------

## koenderoo

Een andere suggestie heb ik nog wel. Ik heb even die handmatige en automatische scripts bekeken en zie daar een klein verschil nog bij key. daar zet je in conf.d/net een s: voor. Je moet uiteraard je sleutel voor jezelf houden, maar is dat wel de juiste notatie voor die sleutel?

WEP is over het algemeen een string van een cijfertje of 12. Deze mag je zonder voorloop s: of anderszins opvoeren in conf.d/net. De "" zou ik er wel om heen laten.

----------

